# Teaching > General Teaching >  Stirring up the versatility of the gene pool.

## tuboludo

Stirring up the versatility of the gene pool.

Or

Stirring up the diversity of the gene pool.

Does one of these sentence make more sense than the other (if any of them makes any sense?)?

Or are they both good in their own way?

Yes, I know. Another crazy question from tuboludo-boy  :Wave:

----------

